
Ask HN: Need help with boy's names that are from technology - yuwu9145
Hi,<p>I am writing to just collect some ideas around some boy&#x27;s names that come from technology.<p>I have got some beautiful names for girls:<p>Ivy - An Angular rendering pipeline<p>Jasmine - A frontend testing framework<p>But I have not got any ideas for boys. I truely do not want to name my boy as &quot;Javascript&quot;, &quot;Angular&quot; or &quot;React&quot;.<p>So please leave a comment if you have a cool name for boys?<p>Thanks!
======
kick
Harvey!

[https://harvey-os.org/](https://harvey-os.org/)

Hugo.

[https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

Guns are technology, so Uzi?

Though if you find these examples a bit antiquated, you could always name your
boy after whatever you named your first computer:

[http://wiki.c2.com/?NamesGivenToComputers](http://wiki.c2.com/?NamesGivenToComputers)

~~~
yuwu9145
Thank you very much. I like Harvey and will put it into our option list :)

~~~
kick
Good luck to you and your child(ren)!

------
redouane
none of these will exist as your boy gets older, you better think twice about
this

~~~
yuwu9145
Good reminder, thanks!

------
deogeo
Hal -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_9000](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_9000)

Am -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Sc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Scream)

Roy -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Blade_Runner_character...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Blade_Runner_characters#Roy_Batty)

Bishop -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishop_(Aliens)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishop_\(Aliens\))

For girls, SHODAN has a nice ring to it.

------
thedevindevops
Charles (Babbage)

Alan (Turing)

John (Von Neumann)

Tim (Berners-Lee)

Hugo (Weaving)

------
Multicomp
Newton

Gatsby

?

------
joezydeco
Chip.

